# Of of a sudden V 53 error and channel loss Bolt OTA



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

My living room Tivo has worked perfectly for years, then all of a sudden I am not getting serveral channels. They are black, no sound and I get an error message V 53. I have a premier Tivo in another room that has always shared the same antanna via a splitter and it still receives all channels.

I searched this forum and found some suggestions (change channels on the other tuners) but nothing seems to work.

I live in the SF bay area and channels 2.x and 36.x are the effected stations. I think these are sister stations and may be sharing the same transmission towers.

edited to add: Fixed

I have been out of the country for 3 months and just returned, so I didn’t know when this started. But I just noticed this effects close to half of my channels.

Any ideas?


----------



## David R Czaya (Jun 17, 2020)

I have the same problem. You edited "Fixed". Does this mean you figured it out? Could you share your experience? Thank you.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Have you rescanned the channels? The FCC has been moving TV station frequencies for the 5G wireless rollout. Though doesn't explain why one TV still gets channels the other doesn't.


----------



## David R Czaya (Jun 17, 2020)

aspexil said:


> Have you rescanned the channels? The FCC has been moving TV station frequencies for the 5G wireless rollout. Though doesn't explain why one TV still gets channels the other doesn't.


Hi,

Yes I rescanned the channels. Just to be sure, I just now did the channel cleanup and rescanned again. 11 channels like before. I should be getting 51 like on every other TV.

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

Mine was moved channels. for example I’m had two 2.1 channels. One worked (old) had to delete it and select the new 2.1 channel


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

I know this a year old thread but we got a Tivo Bolt within the past year and we randomly every so often get trying to get signal error V53. Spectrum came out once and said our signal was good and a couple weeks later it's been happening again. The guy is out here now and says all signals are good and he can't figure it out and everything was rebooting and all of a sudden my one room with the Tivo mini on this channel 780 gave us the error and I showed the technician and I went to our main TV with the bolt and our mini in the bedroom and the channel was playing fine on those so it's a mystery to me. I had thought I read somewhere to get new cable cards but I had such a time getting them paired last time I am scared to try again. My husband says he thinks we need a new tuning adapter but the technician said if it's just happening sporadically every so often it's not the cables cards or the tuning adapter.

It's weird how I just got the message while he was here and channel went out and I went to both other TV's and it worked. But he said he will change out the tuning adapter. Anyone else know what causes this trying to get signal Error 53? Any other things to try? Is this still happening to anyone else? Thanks! Sorry for posting on a year old thread. Could it be a Bolt problem cause this may have been when it started after we got rid of our Roamio and bought the bolt? But Tivo said it has to do with spectrum.

Also the diagram on Tivo site to hook up Tuning Adapter shows a splitter and he took it off and says we don't need that we get better signal without it. So I called Tivo and they said if it works without it that is fine. We've been trying to get our bolt replaced since we got it cause Netflix and Prime would give us error messages and they kept having us do the same thing over and over.

Now Spectrum said it's the Bolt box not them and how we have a good signal. I got the V53 on one of my mini's on this certain channel and the other mini and the Bolt didn't have the error channel was fine. And now we see under history certain shows didn't record it says unavailable which my husband said must of been during the channel not available V53 message. It's so frustrating! He wants to get rid of cable all together and the Tivo and go with You Tube TV. 

I love Tivo and the interface and have been a customer since the very 1st Tivo made. it's a shame they didn't want to help me when we 1st called after getting our Bolt and so many times after that I called before it was too late to return and they wouldn't let us return and kept having us do the same thing over and over. 

Sorry for the long post and posting in a year old thread just wondering if this is still happening to anyone with a bolt.


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

Rose4uKY said:


> Anyone else know what causes this trying to get signal Error 53? Any other things to try? Is this still happening to anyone else?


yes, I have spectrum in Kansas City, and this has been happening to me for years on my SDV (premium) channels. The error goes away when I switch channels, but will return within hours. I called out multiple Spectrum technicians who did similar things. I called TiVo. Nothing changed. Sonow I live with it. It doesn't seem to affect recordings.

I read a good explanation in a recent thread about how Tuning Adapters work. I'll see if I can find that.


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

This might solve some of your Tuning Adapter issues...

here it is


----------

